# Class of 2015



## twocolor

Graduation is in a week.... I shot my last senior of 2015 last week.  Nothing like waiting until the very last minute!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.  I know, I know.... I cropped her toe... :-(





8.


----------



## tirediron

Absolutely wonderful TC!


----------



## twocolor

tirediron said:


> Absolutely wonderful TC!



Thank you!  She's got quite a few fly aways in her hair.... not sure if it's worth fixing it or not...


----------



## tirediron

I wouldn't... they suit.


----------



## nerwin

Wonderful senior portraits! I graduated in 2009, seems like yesterday..I'm getting old. Haha.


----------



## NancyMoranG

I said it a while back but, YOU belong in the biz....very nice


----------



## annamaria

Very nice shots! I would leave the fly aways as is.


----------



## JoeW

First of all, this is really lovely work.  Thanks for sharing.  Great eye on your part and lovely execution.  I hope your client is very happy with the results--she should be.

I'm not wild about #7.  The loose shirt with that pose adds 5-8 pounds to her.  And to me, #2 would have been totally sublime if only her face wasn't straight on but even just a smidgen of an angle to add interest and a more dynamic feel.  But the combination of lines and patterns in that shot are just terrific.


----------



## twocolor

NancyMoranG said:


> I said it a while back but, YOU belong in the biz....very nice



Thank you!!  It's been a journey of over 15 years.  Continuously trying to do more, be better, be faster, etc. etc!


----------



## twocolor

JoeW said:


> First of all, this is really lovely work.  Thanks for sharing.  Great eye on your part and lovely execution.  I hope your client is very happy with the results--she should be.
> 
> I'm not wild about #7.  The loose shirt with that pose adds 5-8 pounds to her.  And to me, #2 would have been totally sublime if only her face wasn't straight on but even just a smidgen of an angle to add interest and a more dynamic feel.  But the combination of lines and patterns in that shot are just terrific.



Thank you!  It seems the style this year is loose, flowy fabrics that don't fit as snugly to a body.  Every single one of my senior girls this year wore a loose, bulky shirt.  Going over last year's seniors, their shirts were layered and fitted.  They buy what's on the shelves in the store, and sadly the photographer doesn't usually have control over outfits!


----------



## JustJazzie

Gorgeous set! Doesn't she look like a fun girl? Well done.


----------



## twocolor

JustJazzie said:


> Gorgeous set! Doesn't she look like a fun girl? Well done.



Thank you!  She was quite the fun client.  Natural beauty, cute personality, and brains.  She graduated with my son, and I noticed she was one of the valedictorians! Very impressive!


----------



## JustJazzie

twocolor said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous set! Doesn't she look like a fun girl? Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  She was quite the fun client.  Natural beauty, cute personality, and brains.  She graduated with my son, and I noticed she was one of the valedictorians! Very impressive!
Click to expand...

Congratulations to your son!!!!


----------



## twocolor

JustJazzie said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous set! Doesn't she look like a fun girl? Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  She was quite the fun client.  Natural beauty, cute personality, and brains.  She graduated with my son, and I noticed she was one of the valedictorians! Very impressive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations to your son!!!!
Click to expand...


Thank you!  He has high function autism, so it truly is quite the accomplishment.  I'm so glad we are done with school for him, it has been one of the hardest things I've ever done!  4 more kids over the next 14 years and I'm completely done lol!


----------



## Photos In Color

Lovely work... what lens did you use fore these photos?


----------



## Rgollar

They all are great but I especially like 4 and 5. Very nice job


----------



## twocolor

Photos In Color said:


> Lovely work... what lens did you use fore these photos?




I would say 95% of these were shot with the 70-200 2.8 (canon).  Every once in a while I'll pop on my 24-105, but not often!


----------



## Jasii

What a wonderful collection, made me go back for a second look. 
Jasii


----------



## ShahanaPinky

Looking so gorgeous and stunning. Awesome photography.


----------



## andramaxy

she is pretty and the shots are gorgeous too, but one thing that bother me, isn't her expression look pretty much the same for most photos? i think it would be better if her expression a bit more varies between each shot.


----------



## beagle100

redheads !


----------



## Rosy

Absolutely stunning.  GREAT set


----------

